# Needing a professional local South Jersey Antiques/Sports Memorabilia Appraiser



## EdsFinds (Aug 28, 2022)

I recently uncovered my (God, I can't believe I'm saying this) OLD (LOL) Garbage Pail Kids Cards collection. Allot of them are probably not worth more than a dollar a piece, but I have more than a few that may be seriously worth more than just a couple of dollars. I want to sell them, but I need to have them appraised and graded by a professional before I do. Could anyone give me some info on how to find one in South Jersey?


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 30, 2022)

For card grading, these are the big 3.








						PSA Homepage
					

PSA is the world's largest third-party authentication company; the industry leader in card grading as well as autograph and memorabilia authentication.




					www.psacard.com
				








						Sports Card Grading | Certified Sports Guaranty | CSG
					

CSG provides expert, impartial and efficient sports card certification services, including sports card authentication, grading and encapsulation.




					www.csgcards.com
				











						Beckett - Most Trusted Name in Grading, Authentication & Pricing
					

With over 35 years of experience, Beckett Collectibles is a one-stop shop for all your card grading, authentication, pricing, and marketplace needs. Visit the website to learn more about our newly launched Beckett Vaulting Service.



					www.beckett.com
				




PSA is probably the best (or will net you the most profit).

None are cheap, and all will likely take MONTHS!

Look at the completed sales on ebay to get an idea on relative values, and what's even worth having graded.


----------



## EdsFinds (Aug 30, 2022)

O. great! thank you so much! have you used any of them before? what was your opinion of the service? thanks again!


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 30, 2022)

No. I have a few cards I was considering sending in, but the wait times are nuts! PSA prices aren't exactly cheap either.

But if I had cards to sell that were worth thousands, I'd suck it up and pull the trigger on PSA.

PSA graded cards bring in the most money compared to identical cards from other grading companies. 

Some places have price breaks based on how many cards you send in.

If you got lots of cards to grade, lots of time to wait and don't need the cash immediately, PSA!

GL

Which valuable cards do you have?


----------



## EdsFinds (Aug 30, 2022)

Well, I looked at the PSA website, and, yeah, they are a bit pricey. As I don't think I have but a handful of card worth any significant value (over$500), just allot of them that could amount to a significant amount, I don't think it'd be worth it. Except one or two. I have 2 Garbage Pail Kids cards that are "top pocket finds," the one is #1a "Nasty Nick," and the other is #8b "Blasted Billy." I looked on Ebay, and even the PSA site values for these cards. These are apparently the most rare cards out there and MIGHT fetch a couple of hundred. Mine are in good to near mint condition I THINK. It is these 2 cards that I really want appraised as they look the most promising. I have about 150 other cards. Most are probably worth about .50 to a dollar a piece, but it adds up! Here is a picture of them. Tell me your opinion!


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice. I don't know anything about these kinds of cards. But I know for cards in general, condition is everything!


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 30, 2022)

Some of those sites have a grading criteria so you kinda give yourself an idea of where they may sit on the 1-10 spectrum.


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 30, 2022)

Unless the eBay listings were for something SOLD then the asking prices are bogus and not a guide for value.


----------



## Newtothiss (Aug 31, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> Unless the eBay listings were for something SOLD then the asking prices are bogus and not a guide for value.


I meant sold, not just completed lol.


----------



## GAjosh (Aug 31, 2022)

Message "the gnarly toybox" on Facebook. He's a toystore owner and online auction in colorado. He'll tell you what you got. He sells a lot of GPK.

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdsFinds (Sep 4, 2022)

Hey! Thanks, I'll message "the gnarly toolbox" toystore owner and ask his opinion. Thanks.


----------



## EdsFinds (Sep 4, 2022)

UncleBruce said:


> Unless the eBay listings were for something SOLD then the asking prices are bogus and not a guide for value.


No, LOL! I'd never trust EBAY prices. Even as an armature I can see how stupid the prices are. They'd sell you a $2 bottle for $2000! Like you say, they fishin for fools! But, I have used it to to see the difference between one and card and another, and have seen that there is a difference in value, even if its an "ebay fishing" price. Nope, no fishing going on here!


----------

